# Döner to go



## Pitt

Merhaba!

How can I translate _Döner to go_ into Turkish?
My attempt: _Döner götürmek için_.

Selamlar!


----------



## shafaq

Pitt said:


> Merhaba!
> 
> How can I translate _Döner to go_ into Turkish?
> My attempt: _Döner götürmek için_.
> 
> Selamlar!


That  doesn't ring any bell in my mind other than a non-complete sentence. *Al-Götür Döner* may fit there even it too isn't so common. In real life; "*paket servis*"  is widely used; but its meaning may be slightly different.


----------



## Konanen

Dear Pitt,

"Döner götürmek için" means: "For taking/bringing döner" or "In order to bring/take döner" ("götürmek" can mean "(to) take with you" or "(to take away in order to) bring to someone")

However, you can say "_Götürmelik_" = "As taking away"
As shafaq pointed out, one asks for "*paket servis*", e.g. you are in a restaurant and are full. You ask the waiter, then: "*Paket servis* yapıyor musunuz?": _Do you provide a *pack-and-take-home* service?_
But, that would be no_ take-away_ in order to eat outside immediately.
I have never come across a set word for it.


----------



## dawar

Hello,

"Ayak üstü döner" could approximately fit here.


----------



## Pitt

Çok teşekkürler! Another example: _Döner eve götürmek istiyorum._
Is this sentence understandable?


----------



## dawar

_Döneri eve götürmek istiyorum._


----------



## ecdadihifzeylerdi

We don't have a unique expression for this like 'to go' in English. Personally I would always use paket servis, but the explanation might differ and depends on the context as my fellows have pointed out. 

If you are ordering in a cafe/food stand etc. I would probably use one of the following:

Paket yapabilir misiniz? Eve götüreceğim / Evde yiyeceğim.
Paket olacak, yolda yiyeceğim. (on the way, this is very close to 'to go')
Acaba paket yapabilir misiniz? Yanıma alacağım da. (I will take it with me literally, again very close to 'to go')
Paket servis yapmanız mümkün mü, ...


----------



## Pitt

Thanks for the good explanation! Another attempt:_ Bunu paketler misiniz?_ Bunu = döneri, verb = _paketlemek_
Is this correct?


----------



## Black4blue

Pitt said:


> Another attempt:_ Bunu paketler misiniz?_ Bunu = döneri, verb = _paketlemek_
> Is this correct?



Yes it is correct.


----------



## Pitt

Black4blue said:


> Yes it is correct.



Çok teşekkürler!


----------

